# HFW 8 shirt design



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

*This image was just released the other day.

The actual shirt went on sale Friday the 13th.

If you want to order one yourself, here's a link.

Just a heads up, people ordering shirts & not attending the convention will have to wait til it's over, before it's shipped. There is a small shipping fee. Sizes are available up to 3x.

http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/state/maryland/august/boardshirts.html

*



Note- I already ordered mine, can't wait!


----------

